# RF Modulator



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys , I need a little help on using a rf modulator to hook up to a tv that is in another room . I already have the coax and a receiver . Can someone create a diagram on how to hook this up the right way ?:T

Thanks in advance !


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Couple of questions first.........
What's your video source - where is the video coming from (satellite receiver, DVD player, etc.)?
Does the TV you want to display the picture on have an RF input as opposed to a video input? I ask this because many more recent TVs have done away with the RF input. If it is a more recent TV, it may have an RF input, but that would be for a digital RF signal (ATSC) and you'll need a special RF modulator, not any of the older types.
Lastly, all you'll get is a standard definition picture - no HD with this arrangement. Is that what you're after?


----------



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for your quick response RTBO . The video source is coming from a FIOS HD STB & the tv is an older model flatscreen . Yes it does have a RF input as well . Is it possible that i can use another output off the STB to accomplish this as well ?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Most likely, your STB has a video output (Yellow) and right & left audio outputs (red & white, respectively). That would be the best way to make a run to your TV if if has AV inputs corresponding to these. They won't be HD, but should work for your older TV. The only advantage to the RF option is that one coax could carry video and audio, but you'd still start with the same 3 outputs at your STB, only go to the modulator, and you wouldn't get as good a picture as with the video/audio runs. If your TV is a flat screen (even a CRT) it will probably have the video and audio inputs and you select them with an _auxiliary_ selection in one of your TVs menus.

You can readily obtain cables with the 3 sets of coax joined together just for this purpose.


----------



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks RTBO for all your help :T


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You're quite welcome. Hope everything works out for you!


----------

